# My Take of Elmer's #33 Mill Engine



## JMI (Jul 8, 2009)

Been working on this for a while, as time permits, and hope to have it done in another 2-3 months. The documentation (pictures) is not thorough, as I dont make a habit of keeping a camera on hand.

I started with the cylinder heads:
















Then the cylinder itself:















The base and sub-base:





Then the crosshead guide, steam chest, and bearings:










This is to the original scale and with the 360 brass and 1080 steel it is relatively heavy.
Im enjoying this build but it has not been without numerous frustrations and setbacks.

Jim


----------



## Maryak (Jul 8, 2009)

Jim,

Looks very nice from here. :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Jeff02 (Jul 8, 2009)

Very nice, Looking forward the seeing the finished engine!


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jul 8, 2009)

Pushing forward you are young padwan :-X 
Good work
Tin


----------



## b.lindsey (Jul 8, 2009)

Beautiful work so far. Also looking forward to seeing the finished result.

Bill


----------



## black85vette (Aug 26, 2009)

I built this one also. Loved your cross slide bottom support. That angled hole from the edge of the cylinder to the bottom of the center hole was interesting. Your setup for it is great. This engine convinced me to work in a larger scale. Holes, taps and tolerances were too small for my eyes.

Great work. Keep it up. Thm:


----------



## ChooChooMike (Aug 26, 2009)

:bow: certainly didn't take you a "few more months" !! Congrats, seems to be a nice runner 

Mike


----------



## bearcar1 (Aug 26, 2009)

"Look Ma, Papa's turning Blue, do you think we should call 911?" Rof}

Great looking engine, and the musical accompaniment was nice as well.


Mighty fine.


BC1
Jim


----------



## Maryak (Aug 26, 2009)

Wow, :bow: :bow:

Almost convinced me to give up smoking. :

Seriously Jim that's great.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Aug 26, 2009)

That's great Jim. Being able to run it on lungs says a lot about the quality of work.
Congratulations.


----------



## vlmarshall (Aug 26, 2009)

Ha, great video, and I really liked the musical accompaniment... so much so, that after watchg the video the first time, I wasn't ready for it to end. "Too short! Why isn't there more video?" ... and then, on my second time through, I saw the compressed air source. ;D
Nice work! :bow:


----------



## Deanofid (Aug 26, 2009)

Nice runner! And, if you can run it with the organic compressor, it says a lot for your work.
Well done. 
Oh, I'm with Vernon.. longer video when you get the chance, please!

Dean


----------



## putputman (Aug 26, 2009)

Congratulations Jim. For an engine that large to run on lung power is just amazing. Everything has to be in perfect alignment, has to have the perfect clearances on the piston/cylinder, and crank shaft bushings. :bow: :bow:


----------



## arnoldb (Aug 27, 2009)

Very nice engine Jim Thm:


----------



## CrewCab (Aug 27, 2009)

Lovely work Jim 8)

CC


----------



## b.lindsey (Aug 27, 2009)

Very nice Jim. Ditto as to the comments regarding the musical accompaniment and the quality of work to run it on lung power. Thanks for sharing the final results, though I agree a longer video would be nice as well 

Bill


----------



## NOI53Y (Aug 27, 2009)

That's pretty awesome but what happened to all the other pics up to you getting it finished  :big: :big: :big:


----------



## JMI (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks for all the nice comments on the engine ;D. It still has a quite a bit of finishing work yet to be done but it was so exciting to get it put together and running that I couldn't help but post the short clip. Will be working on it as time permits and hope to have it completely done in a few weeks.

I really enjoy this "hobby" but at times it nothing but hard and frustrating work. As with most efforts once the results are in hand one tends to overlook all the cussin' :rant: involved.

Jim


----------

